# SA series operators manual?



## kbeefy (10 mo ago)

Just picked up a SA324 at an auction but it didn't come with a manual.
I can't find one online anywhere, does anyone happen to have a copy scanned?

I looked through the manuals section here and on the yanmar owners group list and found a parts manual, but not the operation manual.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

kbeefy said:


> Just picked up a SA324 at an auction but it didn't come with a manual.
> I can't find one online anywhere, does anyone happen to have a copy scanned?
> 
> I looked through the manuals section here and on the yanmar owners group list and found a parts manual, but not the operation manual.
> ...


With the newer Yanmars, contacting Yanmar USA and asking for the manual in PDF works now.
Have model, engine number and s/n ready. 

I just checked the Yanmar Japan site. Oddly, the SA series is not there for quick and easy downloading. 

The AF, EF, US, YT and others are listed.

耕うん・管理の取扱説明書｜取扱説明書 - 農業｜サポート・お問い合わせ｜ヤンマー

Glad you found from our group the Parts Manual. 

YANAMR 3TNM74, 3TNV80, SA221, SA324, SA424 0CNP6-M00031_en.pdf


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

OK, found the QUICK Users Guide. 



https://www.yanmartractor.com/webres/File/1A8330-95951_SA%20Quick%20Guide.pdf


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice Sales Brochure from Yanmar EU for your machine. 



https://www.yanmaragriculture.eu/theme/yanmarportal/uploadedFiles/Agri/productDownloads/Tractor_-_SA_brochure/SA_series_ENGLISH.pdf


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

even more.



https://www.yanmar.com/us/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/SA324_SpecSheet.pdf


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Curtis has a Canopy and light kit for your ROPS. 



https://curtisindustries.net/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/Yanmar-SA424-Light-Kit-1CYSA4LK-Rev.-A.pdf


----------



## kbeefy (10 mo ago)

Thanks, I'll contact Yanmar.


----------

